# LifeLike Oldsmobile



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

The LifeLike Oldsmobile NASCAR body still lives!
Expensive, but still neat.

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/pro...slot-car.html?N=8125+9040+9044+9037+9038+9037


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I always liked that body. It handles well.
Those Steelers cars are very tempting. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well-spotted. The Life Like collector will be quite frustrated with this new development as there appears to be at least 10 set cars . . . Packers, Cowboys, Eagles, Steelers & Yankees.

http://www.bradfordexchange.com/search/slot+car.html


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

up here in canada i can't see the site ( it redirects me to the ".ca" version, and i can't get around it). And just my luck - they're not sold on the canadian side.
Any chance of grabbing a pic to repost for all us outta-towners?

thanx!

john


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Well-spotted. The Life Like collector will be quite frustrated with this new development as there appears to be at least 10 set cars . . . Packers, Cowboys, Eagles, Steelers & Yankees.
> 
> http://www.bradfordexchange.com/search/slot+car.html


Sometimes you just have be sensible and let some cars pass because the price just gets to be silly. While I consider myself a huge Lifelike collector, when the price of newly issued HO cars goes crazy (especially using the words "antique" or "collectable"), it's time to be realistic.

I'd love to have these, but the price is just way too high. Very cool though.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's a pic...










The flash player wont let you copy the larger pics.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! No listing at all for theseon the canadian site anywhere - must be coming out with n NHL set for us canucks :thumbsup:

john

-edit - does anyone else see a dragon in this direct quote of Rich's message? weird!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I couldn't resist... I bought the Yankees set.
I'm sure that I'll regret it... Lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't know the yankees were doing football now!!!:tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Doba!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

uh oh. thought i was safe when i saw there was no New Orleans Saints option. but then you posted the Yankees ones... i better not let my son see this...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Auto World*

Some special edition Racing Rigs done up like this would be cool (hint, hint). 

For what they're asking, they should have a bigger track to go with these.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Luv to have them to add to my LIfelike collection, but at that price, I think I'll wait til they're in the discount isle:freak:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I know the licensing fee for Any NFL product is $100,000 minimum. After the first year they "revisit" the fee and if you have done well it is increased. I'm sure the first 2000 sets are just to recoupe investment. I'm not sure what the MLB fees might run.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pay $100,000 to advertise their crap? That's beyond insane!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

neorules said:


> I know the licensing fee for Any NFL product is $100,000 minimum. After the first year they "revisit" the fee and if you have done well it is increased. I'm sure the first 2000 sets are just to recoupe investment. I'm not sure what the MLB fees might run.


I wonder what GM charges to license a 1990 Olds Cutlass?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I wonder what GM charges to license a 1990 Olds Cutlass?


Not sure about OldsTex, I think they pay you to use Buicks...I'm sure J65 would know...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Licensing fees have to be one of the greatest boondoggles of all time. I pay someone so I can advertise their product? Think about it - companies pay race teams millions od dollars to advertise on the car, yet when a toy manufacturer wants to advertise for them (by placing their logos on cars), those same companies want to BE paid. Granted it's not nearly the same thing, but both cases place the companies' product into the public eye.

This race set would probably be around $50-$60 if it weren't (a) advertised as a "collectable" and (b) did not have licensing fees.

But it's a free country and everyone can make a decision as to how they spend their money. I personally, as much as possible, stay away from any item which advertises itself.

If you want me to advertise for you, you can pay me.

Joe


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> If you want me to advertise for you, you can pay me.
> 
> Joe


I agree, that is why I have pissed off so many car dealers. Before I take delivery of a new car for myself or my wife, I make the dealer remove their name from it plus they need to take off the tag holder if it has their name. 

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Omega said:


> I agree, that is why I have pissed off so many car dealers. Before I take delivery of a new car for myself or my wife, I make the dealer remove their name from it plus they need to take off the tag holder if it has their name.
> 
> Dave


 
I do the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------

